# My WY Gen ELK



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is my bull from Wyoming this year. Covered lots of country to find vocal bulls. Once we found them it was great hunting. I shot this bull, and my buddy shot a spike the following day.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great bull, congrats!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

nice thick beams


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice! Looks like the fun was just beginning with how steep and nasty that country looks :shock:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Heavy, dark antlers--very cool.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice indeed - congrats!


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

That is a very nice bull! Congratulations!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Pretty 5 point.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice bull! Congrats!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow awesome


----------

